# Kirkby Lonsdale man to swim equivalent of English Channel for Diabetes UK



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2016)

An Operations Director from Kirkby Lonsdale is swimming 22 miles – the equivalent of swimming the English Channel – to raise funds for Diabetes UK.

The Swim22 challenge gives swimmers three months to swim 22 miles in their local pool, either by themselves or by splitting the distance with teammates.

Douglas Dale, 63, is taking part in Swim22 to help raise awareness of diabetes and the work of Diabetes UK.

Douglas Dale, who works for English Lakes Hotels, said: “I’ve often done little things – mainly swimming to help raise funds for the charity. I’ve taken part in the Great North Swim in Windermere several times. Having lived with Type 1 diabetes for 22 years, I have experienced the support the charity gives to people living with the condition and the work they do to support research into diabetes.”

He added:  “I now use an ‘Omnipod’ – it’s a type of insulin pump that’s waterproof, meaning I can manage my blood glucose levels while swimming and it also means I no longer have to inject insulin – something I would never have thought possible 22 years ago. This is all down to diabetes research.”

http://www.cumbriacrack.com/2016/01...quivalent-of-english-channel-for-diabetes-uk/


----------

